# Loss of water pressure



## MSU Fan (Aug 20, 2008)

I am in the process of adding a bathroom to my basement.  The bathroom is near where a former homeowner had a sink.  I converted the cold/hot water leads into PEX and am running that for the plumbing.  The leads are T'd off of the water lines running to my kitchen sink.

The hot water pressure is fine, however, the cold water has low pressure.  There is no build-up in the PEX lines, and it would be difficult to check the T connection (but I could if necessary) for buildup.  Is that the only way to fix this?  I have no water pressure issues anywhere else in the entire house.

Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome MSU Fan:
First take the aireator screens off the faucets in that area and make sure they are clean. Just a little trash in them will seriously hamper the flow.
Observe the order they come out in and put them back the same way.
Glenn


----------



## MSU Fan (Aug 21, 2008)

The water pressure is evident in both the sink and downstream shower.  Meaning the hot water stays constant in both, and the cold water is weak in both.  

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

